# Do forks need to be even?



## realitycheck (Aug 14, 2010)

Alright guys I was reading how wider forks are better for accuracy so I took my black widow apart and bent the forks to almost 3" apart. I put it back together and realized that one side is a tad bit lower than the other. Will this affect accuracy with one band lower than the other?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

The main thing is the alignmeent between the fork tips as you point it and the pouch. If one band is closer to the pouch than the other there may be accuracy issues and possibly even for hits. If you compensate with fork alignment it whould be no problem.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

There is only a straight line between two points, so it won't matter where they are in relation to the handle as long as it is still comfortable for you to hold and shoot.


----------



## realitycheck (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. Its not in relation to where the tips are one in front of the other. One of the tips is lower than the other but its slight. I think i'll try and shoot it tomorrow if it stops raining here and see what happens.


----------

